# 135G Journal



## bigfishy

I just got my 135G tank with glass lids from George in pricenetwork!

NICE Big tank, Amazing Deal, and I'd love it!

Now, I need to figure out a way to unload it and move it into the basement!


----------



## bigfishy

With the help of two friends, the tank and the stand manage made it into the basement!

Three things I've to do now

1) Clean the tank
2) Check for leak
3) Level off the tank


----------



## MichaelAngelo

dude NICE! good to see you got it down to the basement alright. 

Was this the deal with the fx5 on PN?

so, what's the plan? huge predators? =D

... oh and I have to add: don't be alarmed if the tank only contacts the metal stand at only the edges, mine's like that (and so is almost everybody's 6' tank on a metal stand) and it's totally fine. These tanks only need support by the edges.

I lost 2 weekends stressing over this issues =P


----------



## bigfishy

MichaelAngelo said:


> dude NICE! good to see you got it down to the basement alright.
> 
> Was this the deal with the fx5 on PN?
> 
> so, what's the plan? huge predators? =D
> 
> ... oh and I have to add: don't be alarmed if the tank only contacts the metal stand at only the edges, mine's like that (and so is almost everybody's 6' tank on a metal stand) and it's totally fine. These tanks only need support by the edges.
> 
> I lost 2 weekends stressing over this issues =P


This tank is for my datnoids! ^^ I wouldn't say they get huge, just around 16" - 18" (max size) 

The only concern I am having now is the tank slanted on one side, because the floor is not even  The left side is higher than the right, by like three quarter of an inch


----------



## MichaelAngelo

bigfishy said:


> The only concern I am having now is the tank slanted on one side, because the floor is not even  The left side is higher than the right, by like three quarter of an inch


My tank needed to be leveled like crazy, my basement floor is a disaster =P. But it's almost perfect now and hasn't budged in the 3 or so months it's been up.

I bought rubbed disks from home depot that they put under furniture legs, they're pretty tough. Then my dad and I messed around with a meter-long level.. lifting each side one-by one and stuff until was level.

You should grab a long level from HD while your there if you don't have one... then just return it when your done.

Be very grateful your starting with a metal stand... leveling a wood stand... especially cheap ones is almost impossible because the wood warps like crazy.


----------



## shark

nice tank why dont try a dantoid/bichir/florida gar mix?


----------



## bigfishy

shark said:


> nice tank why dont try a dantoid/bichir/florida gar mix?


I don't like bichir and gar



and 135G is too small for florida gar


----------



## MichaelAngelo

bigfishy said:


> I don't like bichir and gar


that's boss. Dats are frigging gorgeous fish!!! so expensive though


----------



## shark

bigfishy said:


> I don't like bichir and gar
> 
> 
> 
> and 135G is too small for florida gar


thats unfortunate...im big fan of both


----------



## Mr Fishies

bigfishy said:


> The only concern I am having now is the tank slanted on one side, because the floor is not even  The left side is higher than the right, by like three quarter of an inch


I've got the same issue in my basement too. That's what shims are for.

But use something other than gypsum/drywall...which is what I think I see in the photo, shims that crush are not shims.

Once you figure out the height needed for each leg, you can create a single piece block of the correct height to go under the leg instead of multiple pieces of material.


----------



## gucci17

Everything you need is at HD. I picked up some pre cut wooden shims for a few bucks. Also grabbed some white styrofoam and had a worker cut my plywood to fit the metal stand. That helped correct the slight dip in the centre of the stand.


----------



## MichaelAngelo

gucci17 said:


> That helped correct the slight dip in the centre of the stand.


From experience, and countless hours of tireless research, including personally pming two guys who've had 6 foot tanks for years, this isn't required. My understanding is just level the legs and the dip is fine, you only need to support the edges... hard to believe eh?

Here's the proof:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272723&page=2

Read the posts by 12 Volt Man, he knows what he's doing.

Also:

The reason I don't use wood shims is because they are ugly. If your going aesthetics, black rubber feat are nearly unnoticeable. Takes more work to level, but looks so much better when you are done. Metal stands are really easy to level so fine-tuning abilities of shims shouldn't be required.

*At the end of the day it's all about what makes you sleep at night and be comfortable with your setup*. Somebody told me this when I was having setup dilemas, and it's so true =) because everybody has their own opinions about how to properly set-up a big tank.


----------



## gucci17

MichaelAngelo said:


> From experience, and countless hours of tireless research, including personally pming two guys who've had 6 foot tanks for years, this isn't required. My understanding is just level the legs and the dip is fine, you only need to support the edges... hard to believe eh?
> 
> Here's the proof:
> 
> http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=272723&page=2
> 
> Read the posts by 12 Volt Man, he knows what he's doing.
> 
> Also:
> 
> The reason I don't use wood shims is because they are ugly. If your going aesthetics, black rubber feat are nearly unnoticeable. Takes more work to level, but looks so much better when you are done. Metal stands are really easy to level so fine-tuning abilities of shims shouldn't be required.
> 
> *At the end of the day it's all about what makes you sleep at night and be comfortable with your setup*. Somebody told me this when I was having setup dilemas, and it's so true =) because everybody has their own opinions about how to properly set-up a big tank.


I am not doubting you and would not lose sleep over it. But when it is not your own home, you abide by the owners rules right? I do what is required to keep the peace in order to continue with my hobby.

Black rubber pads have worked well for me as well and are easy to work with.

Leveling a tank/stand is really important though, not something I would ignore.


----------



## bigfishy

gucci17 said:


> I am not doubting you and would not lose sleep over it. But when it is not your own home, you abide by the owners rules right? I do what is required to keep the peace in order to continue with my hobby.
> 
> Black rubber pads have worked well for me as well and are easy to work with.
> 
> Leveling a tank/stand is really important though, not something I would ignore.


I take this very serious! It happen to my dad's tank before! The fish were irreplacetable 

72G of water dump into the living room 

This is how it looks afterward


----------



## shark

i have that same problem in my living room flooring.


----------



## gucci17

bigfishy said:


> I take this very serious! It happen to my dad's tank before! The fish were irreplacetable
> 
> 72G of water dump into the living room
> 
> This is how it looks afterward


That's a hell of a lot of water....sorry to hear about that man.

That's why they should call them BLOW fronts not bow fronts.


----------



## MichaelAngelo

gucci17 said:


> That's why they should call them BLOW fronts not bow fronts.


DAYYYYUUMM =P but your line made me laugh


----------



## bigfishy

*A little update*

After weeks of agony, finally I got my tank level, and filled with water

^^


----------



## tom g

*tank*

nice job alex ,how long till u get your set up figured out, u still gonna use the ceramics


----------



## bigfishy

tom g said:


> nice job alex ,how long till u get your set up figured out, u still gonna use the ceramics


In a couple of days and I will be using black ceramic (cheaper than black gravels)


----------



## MichaelAngelo

bigfishy said:


> In a couple of days and I will be using black ceramic (cheaper than black gravels)


ceramics??? for what?


----------



## bigfishy

MichaelAngelo said:


> ceramics??? for what?


tiles tank bottom, to replace the bare look in barebottom

it looks really nice (sample picture below)


----------



## jediwiggles

Im jealous, the tank looks great and the tiles do look rather sharp. Keep posting pics!

Matt



bigfishy said:


> tiles tank bottom, to replace the bare look in barebottom
> 
> it looks really nice (sample picture below)


----------



## MichaelAngelo

Hey Alex and friends,

I'm actually seriously considering tiles now. It looks better than bare-bottom yet just as easy to clean.

I'd probably like some sort of white/black pattern on the tiles. Any ideas for things that won't harm the water?

How do I cut/size them to fit the tank?

Michael


----------



## neverlookback

What are doing for lighting on the tank ?


----------



## bigfishy

neverlookback said:


> What are doing for lighting on the tank ?


two 36" T5 coralife light or a 48" single strip light, but I haven't decide what to use yet

-------------------

A little update, I put my 14" Central America fish and used a XP2 filter for cycling, and he is much happier in the 135G than in the 10G



As for the ceramic tiles, they are soaking in a bucket.



----------------------
Heater

I use 3 Rena 150watt heaters


----------



## MichaelAngelo

bigfishy said:


> As for the ceramic tiles, they are soaking in a bucket.


Soaking? I never read anything about doing that, why so?


----------



## bigfishy

*Messy but worth it!*

It's messy but it's worth it!

Looks Great! Thanks to Peter to make it possible!



------------

I am soaking my tiles to make sure all the harmful materials were being removed


----------



## CanadaPleco

Wow, the tiles on the bottom look awesome! Man your seriously making me think about switching from sand to tile. It almost looks like their is grout in there too..


----------



## bigfishy

Completion on the ceramic tiles!



No glue, no silicone, just place them in and done! No mess no fuss!


----------



## CanadaPleco

heheh, Simple is right, I just put slate in mine after seeing your ceramic. Nice work!


----------



## bigfishy

*Almost!!! Almost Complete*

Here is a full tank shot with my tiger datnoids!



They moved too fast to get a clear shot and they all cluster together, so the tank looks empty


----------



## bigfishy

Sorry for the dirty glass... and I am still cleaning

a few more pic of my datnoids!


----------



## Byronicle

lol i agree 100% the tiles look awesome, something I might consider when I decide to go Big Fish one day...

and you really like those dats


----------



## gucci17

good job man looks awesome!


----------

